# pigs for butchering?



## danielle82 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi guys, My husband wants to get a pig for meat. I have already told him that we need two, not one as in my opionion animals need companionship (even if they are slated for butcher they need a quality life) I know nothing about pigs and am hoping I can get some feedback on this "plan" I have for my meat pigs.
 I will get two in march as weanlings, put them in a 16 x 16 pen made from hog panels. we plan on moving those around the yard so that they can eat up the back part of our lot. I will have a movable 3 sided shed to move around with their pen. I would like to have them to a butcherable weight by octoberish. Is this possible? any flaws with my plan? I have yet to research feed types, so if you have any suggestions there would be appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't know anything about pigs but everyone I know that raises pigs for butcher do get at least 2.


----------



## jhm47 (Feb 3, 2010)

Depending on the breed that you get, 7 months should be more than enough to get them to butcher/market weight.  Of course, that is contingent on you giving them a good balanced diet.  

I would definitely rethink the 16 x 16 moveable pen idea.  Pigs are incredibly strong, and will put their noses under these panels, lift them up, and be out on their own in seconds.  You actually need a well anchored pen, preferably with an electric fence inside it.  Pigs that are ranging through your neighbor's flower beds will ensure that you are not popular in your neighborhood.  Also, getting a pig back into his/her enclosure can be frustrating, to say the least.  

I've found that when pigs are on the loose, it's easiest to hire a neighbor or friend to come over and do the cussing, 'cause I'm puffing and wheezing so hard that I can't do a good job of it.


----------



## danielle82 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback!
 The movable pen I was thinking about is actually T-posts with hog panels for fencing, and then I would put up a new one and put them in that one every 2 weeks or so....Is that stable? Or can pigs get T-posts out of the ground?


----------

